# Durchmesser der Angelschnüre



## Knispel (16. Januar 2010)

Angabe und Wirklichkeit - zwei Welten treffen aufeinander ..

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einmal begonnen, die von mir benuzten Schnüre, hinsichtlich ihres Durchmessers mit einer Mikrometerschraube nachzumessen. 
Da kann man aber was erleben ! 
Es entpuppt sich plötzlich eine 0,14 mm Stroft GTM von WAKU als 0,165 mm und eine 0,22 mm der gleichen Marke als 0,25 mm. Eine Trilene mit den Duchmessern von 0,08 und 0,10 werden plötzlich zu 0,115 mm und 0,135 mm. Die Shimano Technium Match - Bolo von 0,20 mm wird plötzlich zu einer 0,22 mm Schnur. 
Abweichungen von bis zu über 30 % des angegebenen Duchmesser sind dieses.

Das aber auch anders geht : Auf den Spulen meiner 0,16 mm und 0,18 mm Xedion Sinking Line von Mosella ist tatsächlich auch eine 0,16 mm und 0,18 mm drauf ....

Nachtrag : Meine 0,25 mm und 0,38 mm Draemline Super Touch ( sehr preiswert und abriebsfest ) hat tatsächlich auch den angegebenen Durchmesser.

Wird bei den Angaben des Schnurdurchmessers nicht irgentwie auf Grund der Tragkraft ein wenig geschummelt ? #c


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Ja das ist schon immer so.

Da gibt es irgendwo im Netz auch einen TÜV Test für Schnüre.

Die kommen da auch zu anderen Ergebnissen als die Hersteller.:q



#h#h


----------



## HAUSBOOT (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Habe es vor längerer Zeit ebenfalls festgestellt.Bei manchen Monos schwankte der Durchmesser,z.B. bei 0,20mm von 0,18-0,21mm.Bei einer billigen Mono hat dann sowohl der Durchmesser,als auch die angegebene Tragkraft(inkl.Knotenfestigkeit)den Angaben entsprochen!Dieser bin ich bis heute noch Treu geblieben,da Sie auch noch abriebfest ist.

LG HAUSBOOT


----------



## cat (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Da hast du Recht!
Ich werd wohl mal die Mono,von Profiblinker testen,(die lassen ihre Schnüre Maßanfertigen).
Die haben das mit den falschen Maßangaben,auch schon öfter in den DVDs erwähnt,und an Beispielen gezeigt.
lG.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



HAUSBOOT schrieb:


> Habe es vor längerer Zeit ebenfalls festgestellt.Bei manchen Monos schwankte der Durchmesser,z.B. bei 0,20mm von 0,18-0,21mm.Bei einer billigen Mono hat dann sowohl der Durchmesser,als auch die angegebene Tragkraft(inkl.Knotenfestigkeit)den Angaben entsprochen!Dieser bin ich bis heute noch Treu geblieben,da Sie auch noch abriebfest ist.
> 
> LG HAUSBOOT





Welche?


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Mahlzeit,

Ist ja nun nicht wirklich neu diese Geschichte.
Aber es bleibt jedesmal auf's neue das Gefühl belogen und betrogen worden zu sein. Argerlich!!


----------



## Case (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Ich denke, das sollte man nicht zu eng sehen.

Die vorgegebenen Daten sind vom Vertrieb.

Das Maße im 1/100stel Milimeter Bereich bei der Herstellung 
von Monoschnüren praktisch nicht eingehalten werden können
ist mir klar. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren mit. 

Eine 0,080er Schnur, die tatsächlich 0,115 hat ist zwar 
tatsächlich 35% dicker, aber was sind schon 0,025 mm ?

Das siehst Du nur mit wirklich geschultem Auge. Wenn überhaupt.
Ich denke man sollte sich weniger auf theoretische Werte,
und mehr auf praktische Erfahrung verlassen.

Case


----------



## trixi-v-h (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Laut Waku ist die zulässige Durchmesserabweichung bei einer Stroft GTM 0,25/0,26mm(Luftfeuchtigkeit 70%,Lufttemperatur 20°C) +/-0,025mm Quelle Waku-Katalog 2010


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Knispel schrieb:


> ...Wird bei den Angaben des Schnurdurchmessers nicht irgentwie auf Grund der Tragkraft ein wenig geschummelt ? #c



Selbstverständlich ist das so, nicht umsonst füllt dieses Thema hier etliche Threads.
Weit größer als bei Monoschnüren, ist die Durchmesserabweichung bei geflochtenen, das sind wir auch schonmal bei Schnur, die gut 50% dicker ist als draufsteht.
Die Dickenmessung mit Micrometerschraube ist allerdings auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Zwar ist es ein präzises Messinstrument, allerdings hat die Schnur ihre Eigenheiten.
Zum Einen ist die Schnur nicht überall gleich dick, zum Anderen drückt selbst die feine Micrometerschraube die Schnur minimal oval.
Exakt messen lässt sich das bloß optisch mit nem Mikroskop, bei Geflecht sowieso.



			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da gibt es irgendwo im Netz auch einen TÜV Test für Schnüre.
> Die kommen da auch zu anderen Ergebnissen als die Hersteller.


Ja, das gibt's z.B. hier:
http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart=11084057726171536


----------



## Tricast (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zum Einen ist die Schnur nicht überall gleich dick, zum Anderen drückt selbst die feine Micrometerschraube die Schnur minimal oval.
> Exakt messen lässt sich das bloß optisch mit nem Mikroskop, bei Geflecht sowieso.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, eine korrekte Messung ist nur mit optischen Messgeräten möglich. Doch: Wenn ich mit der Schraube die Schnur zusammendrücke, müßte der Schnurdurchmesser dünner sein!
Wenn die Schnur Oval ist, dann dreht sích die Schnur beim Messen mit der Schraube immer so, dass die flachere Seite gemessen wird, also auch immer dünner.
Also, wenn eine Schnur mit z.B. 0,15 angegeben ist und mit der Schraube 0,165 gemessen wird, dann müßte die Schnur in Wirklichkeit noch dicker sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig, eine korrekte Messung ist nur mit optischen Messgeräten möglich. Doch: Wenn ich mit der Schraube die Schnur zusammendrücke, müßte der Schnurdurchmesser dünner sein!
> Wenn die Schnur Oval ist, dann dreht sích die Schnur beim Messen mit der Schraube immer so, dass die flachere Seite gemessen wird, also auch immer dünner.
> Also, wenn eine Schnur mit z.B. 0,15 angegeben ist und mit der Schraube 0,165 gemessen wird, dann müßte die Schnur in Wirklichkeit noch dicker sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Da hast du wahr, um Beschiss aufzudecken reicht erstmal ne Micrometerschraube.


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt's z.B. hier:
> http://www.eftta.com/german/line_test_results.html?cart=11084057726171536


 
Irre ich mich oder sind das nur Monos?
Wenn ja gibt es diesen Test auch von Geflecht?
Denn es ist ja das Beste, wenn man sich seine Schnur nach diesem test aussucht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Einen offiziellen Test nicht, aber http://freenet-homepage.de/walk.freenet.de/page108bbddd8d8.html ist ganz lesenswert.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

gute seiten
aber is der durchmesser wirklich so wichtig, natürlich so fein wie möglich, aber is die tragkraft da nicht wichtiger und die kann man ja sehr viel einfacher nachmessen als den durchmesser, oder?


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Genau den Link hab ich verzweifelt gesucht!#6

User Walko hatte sich da mal echt ´nen Haufen Arbeit gemacht und die meisten Geflechte durchgeprüft!


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Power Pro 8Lbs  
0,26x0,14  
6,5-7,5  
4  
Fragen :

Was is 8 Lbs in Durchmesser?
Was Bedeutet 0,26x0,14 in mm?
Was mich echt erstaunt hat is das diese No-Knot Dinger so genial sind... hätt ich nicht gedacht, weil die meisten Schnüre liegen mit No-Knot über dem vom Hersteller angegebenen Tragkräften. :m:m

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

8lb ist kein Durchmesser, sondern die Tragkraft der Schnur. In Deutschland wird die lineare Zugkraft und in den Staaten die Nassknotentragkraft angegeben (oder umgekehrt? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, also korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mich irre!).


----------



## cat (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Bei der Mono gibzs aber auch weiche und harte Schnüre!
Hab mir letztes Jahr ne 22er aufspulen lassen(empfehlung vom Ladenbesitzer). Hat sich als sehr weich rausgestellt(war wie Gummiband). Da hab ich ,vom Boot die Fische ,sich schütteln sehen,und in der Rute war nichts zu spüren. So bekommt man natürlich auch keinen Anhieb durch.
Trotzdem war sie sehr stabil,hab sogar nen 94er Hecht damit ausm Kraut geholt. (für Hecht und Rapfen,war die aber nix.)
Gruß.Uwe|rolleyes


----------



## Anglerjugend (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



christian36 schrieb:


> 8lb ist kein Durchmesser, sondern die Tragkraft der Schnur. In Deutschland wird die lineare Zugkraft und in den Staaten die Nassknotentragkraft angegeben (oder umgekehrt? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, also korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mich irre!).


 
Ok, danke.
Weiß jemand, was es mit den 0,26x0,14mm auf sich hat?
Wie weis ich jetzt ob die Schnur im Verhältnis Schnurdicke/Tragekraft gut ist?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Das Thema läuft ja nun wirklich schon einige Zeit (erster Artikel 2003):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/september03_welche_schnur.htm

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20080516916/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2008/immer-wieder-geflochtene.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2009/geflochtene-schnuere-es-tut-sich-was.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20080428...roeffentlicht-neue-schnurtest-ergebnisse.html

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060624...oard/zebco/waku/stollenwerk-weitwurftest.html


----------



## strawinski (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

ja aber wenn man nun eine schnur kauft, die 3,8 kg tragkraft hat aber 5 kg aushält und einen wahren durchmesser von 0,25mm hat, dann ist es doch ok. denn die 5 kg schnur wäre doch eh dicker oder?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> gute seiten
> aber is der durchmesser wirklich so wichtig, natürlich so fein wie möglich, aber is die tragkraft da nicht wichtiger und die kann man ja sehr viel einfacher nachmessen als den durchmesser, oder?



Wenn du so willst ist es eigentlich genau umgekehrt, die Tragkraft ist relativ egal (ab 5kg - Schnüren aufwärts) und der Durchmesser ist wichtig, weil die reale Haltbarkeit in der Praxis, wegen der Abriebfestigkeit , mit dem Durchmesser steigt.
Ansonsten ist die ganze Sache wesentlich komplexer zu sehen und zwar immer diese drei Größen: Abriebfestigkeit, Durchmesser und Tragkraft in Verbindung mit - und zueinander, zeitgleich.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ok, danke.
> Weiß jemand, was es mit den 0,26x0,14mm auf sich hat?
> Wie weis ich jetzt ob die Schnur im Verhältnis Schnurdicke/Tragekraft gut ist?
> 
> Gruß



Das heißt, dass die Schnur an der Messstelle 0,26mm x 0,14mm dick war, also eine *ovale*, vermutlich geflochtene Schnur, die da gemessen wurde.
Zur zweiten Frage ist zu sagen, dass die Schnur gut ist, wenn sie gleichzeitig möglichst viel Tragkraft, bei möglichst geringem Durchmesser und hoher Abriebfestigkeit besitzt.
Dummerweise sind die Angaben der Hersteller, auf den Schnurspulen, dabei keine aussagekräftigen Werte, die man als Orientierung, bei der Suche nach der richtigen Schnur nehmen könnte, weil hier gelogen wird, dass die Heide kracht.


----------



## strawinski (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

@ sensitivfischer......das würde also heißen ...wenn ich eineschnur kaufe, die vom hersteller 022mm ausgewiesen ist, aber 0,25mm in wirklichkeit dick ist und die nicht 3,8 kg wie versprochen, sondern sogar 5,2 kg tragkraft hat, dann äre ich bestens bedient !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> @ sensitivfischer......das würde also heißen ...wenn ich eineschnur kaufe, die vom hersteller 022mm ausgewiesen ist, aber 0,25mm in wirklichkeit dick ist und die nicht 3,8 kg wie versprochen, sondern sogar 5,2 kg tragkraft hat, dann äre ich bestens bedient !



Wärst du, wenn es diese Schnur überhaupt geben sollte, weil die Praxis uns lehrt, dass entweder der angegebene Durchmesser oder die angegebene Tragkraft oder beide, falsch sind, wobei die Tragkraft in der Regel niedriger und der Durchmesser höher, als angegeben ist.
Sag doch mal um welche Schnur es sich handeln soll, dann kann man dir wohl möglich mehr dazu sagen, was davon zu halten ist.


----------



## strawinski (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

also die Daiwa Matchwinner z.B. 0,22mm echt 0,225 tragkraft 3,36 echt 4,19 laut dem Schnurtest...wenn es stimmen sollte laut diesem Link, dann würde es ja funktionieren......


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> also die Daiwa Matchwinner z.B. 0,22mm echt 0,225 tragkraft 3,36 echt 4,19 laut dem Schnurtest...wenn es stimmen sollte laut diesem Link, dann würde es ja funktionieren......



Okay, in dem Fall passt es wohl, fragt sich bloß wie die Schnur sich sonst verhält.
Also wie sie sich Knoten lässt, wie hoch ihre Nassknotenfestigkeit ist, wie es um ihre Drallneigung bestellt ist und wie abriebfest sie ist.
Ich kenne die Schnur aus der Praxis nicht, kann dazu nix sagen.


----------



## strawinski (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

na dann empfehlr mir doch einfach eine schnur mono so um die 2kg und eine um die 5kg die was taugt und seriös ist. ich geh nicht groß auf karpfen, muß ich dazu sagen....


----------



## Knispel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> also die Daiwa Matchwinner z.B. 0,22mm echt 0,225 tragkraft 3,36 echt 4,19 laut dem Schnurtest...wenn es stimmen sollte laut diesem Link, dann würde es ja funktionieren......


 
Echt interessante Liste.

Hier auch noch einmal etwas .
http://www.eftta.com/german/approved_lines.html?cart=11084057726171536


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



cat schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht!
> Ich werd wohl mal die Mono,von Profiblinker testen,(die lassen ihre Schnüre Maßanfertigen).
> Die haben das mit den falschen Maßangaben,auch schon öfter in den DVDs erwähnt,und an Beispielen gezeigt.
> lG.#h


 


Ach herje, ich hab über die DVD wackelt nix, beißt nix ziemlich gelacht manchmal...
Sollen die ruhig die Rücklaufsperre und Flechtschnüre schlecht machen #q


Äääh, bei manchen Schnüren komme die Angaben wirklich gar nicht hin, und dann ist ne Spule Schnur völlig umsonst gekauft weil die 0,25mm Schnur an eine 0,30mm Schnur erinnert und ich 0,30mm Schnur genug habe.
Geprüfte Schnüre zu kaufen ist mir manchmal zu teuer, falsch/billig kaufen leider auch. :c

Spielt eigendlich die Ausdehnung bei Temperaturschwankungen eine Rolle für den Durchmesser? Bei Shimanorollen steht auch drauf, dass die Menge der Schnur die auf die Spule passt je nach Temperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit, ect. variieren kann.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

FOX hat seit kurzem seine Micro Plus Schnur verbessert und jetzt die *Micro Plus XT* auf den Markt 
gebracht. Diese zu 100% genaue monofile Schnur sollte man sich mal genauer anschauen.. Auf der Stippermesse wird diese Schnur zum testen da sein und jeder kann sich dann selbst ein Bild davon machen..

hier ein paar Details von der www.foxint.com Seite..


•_ 12 Monate Prüfverfahren - getestet von Mark Pollard, Bob Nudd und Derek Willan 
• Erhältlich in Durchmessern von 0.091mm bis 0.234mm 
• 100% genaue Durchmesser erklärte auf drei Dezimalstellen 
• Verfügbar auf 100m Spulen _

"_Dies ist eine weitere Verbesserung von dem, was viele Top-matchmen Meinung nach das beste Spiel auf dem Markt. New Fox Match Micro Plus XT ist dünner und stärker als die alten Micro Plus. Alle Durchmesser und gegen Stämme sind zu 100% richtig sein, kann im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern, die Angler Irreführung durch Angabe falscher Informationen. " Mark Pollard _


----------



## strawinski (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

danke, das war mal ne sehr gute Aussage und ne echte hilfe


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Habe einmal 2 Werte aus dem Fox - Match genommen :

0,203 mm = 3,57 kg
0,234 mm = 4,48 kg

Firma A :Wenn man einmal die 0,20 sieht, sagt man, keine Tragkraft obwohl hier echte o,20 mm vorliegen. 

Firma B verkauft ihre 0,20 mm, die aber tatsächlich 0,23 mm hat, schon ist die Tragkraft auf 4,48 kg gestiegen. 

So wird es in der Praxis gemacht und wir hinters Licht geführt. Die Shimano Technium match - Bolo hat bei 0,20 mm ( tatsächlich aber gemessene 0,22 mm ) bereits eine Tragkraft von 4,25 kg. Ich schätze einmal, hätte sie echte 0,20 mm Durchmesser, währe die Tragkraft auch nicht anders, als die von der Fox. Eine 0,20 mm Schnur, welche laut Angabe mehr wie 4 kg Tragkraft besitzt, ist m.E. keine 0,20 mm sondern dicker.


----------



## strawinski (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

ja leute ich weiß aber, wenn ich noch die naßknotenfetigkeit mit reinrechne und noch andere faktoren, dann komm ich nie zu ner schnur, weil da blickt keine sau mehr durch.......

was ist für euch einfach ne gute tragbare monoschnur, die keine perücke bildet, sinkt und wie oben die tragkraft hat...
meinetwegen wechsel ich die einmal im jahr, auch egal.
aber bitte schreibt keine doktorarbeit drüber....

die Fox Micro plus kann ich nur in GB bestellen, da wart ich noch auf Antwort vom Dealer

wie gesagt eine schnur um die 2kg und eine um die 5 kg.


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> die Fox Micro plus kann ich nur in GB bestellen, da wart ich noch auf Antwort vom Dealer


 
Sie wird am 7. März auf der Stippermesse in Bremen zu bekommen sein.

Zur " Doktorarbeit " :

Wenn ich etwas kaufe, möchte ich auch das bekommen was auf der Packung steht. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung, denn ich bezahle auch dafür.


----------



## strawinski (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

ja ich weiß, knispel aber scheinbar steht bei denen nie drauf was drin steckt....versteh ich zwar nicht, weil sie sich ja selber belügen am ende aber, naja...

also der Herr nimmt 5,50 € mit versandkosten für die *Micro Plus XT* schnur..da liegen 100m  drin...was sagt ihr, wenn die schnur gut sein sollte? also vom preis her


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Ich fände den Preis in Ordnung, gute geflochtene kostet das 2x bis 3x fache, und wird auch relativ großzügig aufgespult, teilweise...


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> also der Herr nimmt 5,50 € mit versandkosten für die *Micro Plus XT* schnur..da liegen 100m drin...was sagt ihr, wenn die schnur gut sein sollte? also vom preis her


 
Ist doch o.K. ich würde geleich mehrere Stärken nehmen, denn reduzieren sich die Versandkosten und ausprobieren kannst nur Du alleine die Schnur und für Dich entscheiden, denn : " Für einen ist es Duplo und für den anderen die längste Praline der Welt" ....


----------



## strawinski (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

ja ich hab den Preis auch so geschrieben, das er mir zwei spulen in ein paket legt. geht ja über ebay. also einmal 2kg und einmal 5kg.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch.Wie oft wechselt ihr eure monofile Schnur auf der rolle überhaupt ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Eigentlich nur jeden Winter wenn ich alle Rollen neu fette.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Immer im Januar


----------



## strawinski (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

seid ihr wirklich der Meinung das sich ne gute schnur so schnell abarbeitet?


----------



## Knispel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> seid ihr wirklich der Meinung das sich ne gute schnur so schnell abarbeitet?


 
Die Schnur ist die einzigste Verbindung zum Fisch. Geht die Rute oder Rolle während des Drilles kaputt, kann ich den Fisch mit etwas Geschick immer noch landen, zerreißt die Schnur, ist dieses wohl nicht mehr möglich. Es wird viel Geld für die "Modernste" Rolle und / oder Rute ausgegeben, aber oft an so wichtigen Teilen wie Schnur gespart ...Gute Schnur kostet nicht die Welt, warum soll ich die nicht einmal im Jahr wechseln, zumindest die, welche ich sehr oft fische.


----------



## strawinski (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

da ist ein großes Argument......hab nun alles zusammen
nun müßt ihr mir nur verraten was so aus eurer erfahrung die besten schnüre sind. Daiwa ist ja auch nicht schlecht. die sinkfähigkeit soll ja auch mit beitragen.


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Hab mir eben 300 m der 0,18 mm Platinum Royal / Super Soft Version von Balzer mitgebracht und was soll ich sagen : SIE HAT TATSÄCHLICH AUF DEN 1/100 MM 0,18 im Durchmesser#r ( man sieht es aber schon an der Tragkraft : 3,3 kg )


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> da ist ein großes Argument......hab nun alles zusammen
> nun müßt ihr mir nur verraten was so aus eurer erfahrung die besten schnüre sind. Daiwa ist ja auch nicht schlecht. die sinkfähigkeit soll ja auch mit beitragen.



Gute Monos werden in Deutschland oder Japan hergestellt und gute Marken sind vorallem:  Sufix, Stroft(GTM), Trabucco(T- Force), Maxxima, Browning(Black Magic Sinking Line, Spro/Gamakatsu(Super G- Line)...#6


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Hatte diesen Tröt auch im Stipperforom eingestellt, diese Antwort kam heute morgen : 

*Tatsächliche Schnurstärken*







 Da man ja bei diesem Wetter nichts besseres zu tun hat,habe ich mit mit meiner Micrometerschraube mal über ein par Schnüre hergemacht und Teile euch hiemit die Ergebnisse mit.

Dann könnt ihr euch selbst ein Bild von den größten Schwindlern machen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trabucco T-Force Competition Pro angegeben : 0,080mm/0,860kg gemessen: 0,125mm (ja wirklich)

Trabucco T-Force Competition Pro angegeben : 0,100mm/1,450kg gemessen: 0,130mm (ja wirklich)

Waku Stroft GTM (EFFTA) angegeben : 0,06mm/0,70kg gemessen: 0,082mm

Balzer Neptun Competition angegeben : 0,085mm/0,650kg gemessen: 0,085mm !!!

Balzer Neptun Competition angegeben : 0,106mm/0,920kg gemessen: 0,109mm

Tubertini Hercules UC-12 angegeben : 0,10mm/1,160kg gemessen: 0,110mm

Tubertini Hercules UC-12 angegeben : 0,14mm/2,270kg gemessen: 0,145mm

Faps Overall comp X Titan angegeben : 0,081mm/0,890kg gemessen: 0,090mm

Faps Overall comp X Titan angegeben : 0,102mm/1,210kg gemessen: 0,108mm

JVS Vulcan angegeben : 0,12mm/2,6kg gemessen: 0,155mm

JVS Vulcan angegeben : 0,10mm/1,9kg gemessen: 0,125mm

Dreamtackle Dreamline Energy angegeben : 0,16mm/2,4kg gemessen: 0,169mm

Dreamtackle Dreamline Supratec XT angegeben : 0,18mm/3,0kg gemessen: 0,188mm


----------



## strawinski (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

ja Knispel aber inwieweit wirkt sich das auf die Tragkraft aus


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Ich bin ganz persönlich der Meinung, dass sich die unterschiedlichsten Monos nicht viel nehmen. Deswegen kaufe ich auch meist die sogenannten "Zielfischschnüre" in der Farbe meiner Wahl. Wirklich enttäuscht hat mich noch keine von denen und für vielleicht 3 Euro fuffzig für 400 Meter wechsel ich auch gerne einmal im Jahr. 

Ich vemute ganz schwer, dass es sich ein wenig nach dem "Gut und Billig" - Prinzip verhält: Markenware, unauffälliger verpackt und kaum beworben. Drin ist eh dasselbe.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Mein ganz persönlicher Richtwert beim Schnurkauf ist die 20er. Wird die mit 4,0 kg Tragkraft, oder gar noch mehr angepriesen, dann bleibt sie im Laden, dann stimmt was nicht, dann wird vermutlich irgendwo behummst.

Wesentlich wichtiger ist mir, wie geschmeidig eine Schnur ist und wie sie sich knoten lässt. Letzteres lässt sich mit einem trocken gebundenen Clinchknoten recht einfach überprüfen. Wenn man den schön langsam zusammenzieht und er geht auf, ist sie mir zu hart, sie bleibt auch liegen.

Aber am meisten muss ich immer lachen, wenn ich lese "besonders dehnungsarme Monofilschnur"; ist so, wie besonders trockenes Wasser. :q


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja Knispel aber inwieweit wirkt sich das auf die Tragkraft aus


 
Sie ist denn natürlich höher. Aber wenn ich eine Mono mit 0,14 mm kaufe, will ich auch eine mit 0,14 mm haben auch wenn sie denn weniger Tragkraft hat. Aber das ist ja das Leiden, Schnüre werden zu 90 % nach Tragkraft gekauft und nicht nach dem Zusammenspiel Fischgröße, Dehnung und Rutenstabilität.


----------



## strawinski (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

so, ich hab nun die Micro Plus XT bekommen.also zwei spulen in einem paket zu 2,50 transportkosten als brief. einmal 2,4 kg und 4,48 kg...nun vom feeling her sind sie unglaublich dünn und geschmeidig....testen kann ich sie leider noch nicht.aber ich muß sagen vom preis leistungsverhältnis bin ich zufrieden. niht mehr als 200m sehr gut schnur in germany.

wichtig war mir wie gesagt eure aussagen und der belastungstest imbezug auf die tragkraft......
dahingehend bin ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## Wolf S.Barsch (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

Hallo in die Runde. Das ist der Grund,wieso ich nie nach Durchmessern gehe,sondern immer nach der Tragkraft,die ich benötige. Wenn ich schon lese,daß ne 7,5 lbs Schnur mit 0,18 mm angegeben wird,weiß ich,das kann nicht stimmen. Die Schnur muß mindestens 0,205 mm haben. Genauso bei Geflochtener. Abgesehen davon,daß ein exakter Durchmesser nicht ermittelt werden kann,gilt in Etwa die Regel Tragkraft/Durchmesser 4 lb/0,125 mm , 6 lb/0,14 mm , 8 lb/0,17 mm , 10 lb/0,185 mm usw. Hersteller,die eine 0,06 er oder 0,08 er Geflochtene anpreisen,lügen definitiv und wollen Kunden fangen. Petri an Alle.


----------



## strawinski (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Durchmesser der Angelschnüre*

als der Thread ist ein wenig alt.Aber das macht nix, weil man sich ja auch weiterenttwickelt. Ich muss sagen das mir noch nie ne Schnur gerissen ist, weil der Fisch zu kampflustig oder schwer war. Deswegen habe ich für mich beschlossen eher icht soviel auf diese Zahlen zu achten. Wenn sage wir mal 7,5 kg Tragfähigkeit draufsteht rechne ich mit 5 kg. Ich rechne immer ein Dritel runter weil die Hersteller ja auch lügen. Wieviel Fische holste denn raus mit 5 kf? Ich noch keinen. Deswegen bringt mir das nicht viel.


----------

